# Spraying underside of deck with 'Duralube' V.S. 'Mo-Deck??



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

I'll be trying out my DGT 6000 tomorrow for the second cut and hoping for a better experience than my first weekend:

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3993

I have about four spray cans of 'Duralube' that came with various oil change kits. I was thinking of spraying the underside of the deck and possibly even wiping the blades down and the top of the deck to help it shed grass. 

That is when I came to this board and read about the 'MO-deck'.
It was mentioned that spraying with WD-40 does no good in that thread. 

Question: - Is it worth my time to spray down the deck?
I know to avoid the bearings and bushing areas so I was thinking of actually spraying the lube into a container then soaking rag and wiping the deck underside. Would that be the best way to apply it? 
What areas should I be very careful to avoid getting the Duralube on?

Thanks!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hi i just got 3 cans of mo-deck in the mail... 
i may have mentioned WD 40 did not do much for me... 

ill let you know how the mow deck works, im gonna put it on next time i pull/clean my deck

plus there is some sort of graphite spray out and folks have also used slip plate
slip plate 

The problem w/the WD40 is it just wore off too quick.. maybe the graphite is better... and i think mow deck claims to be a polymer
(any chemists want to explain?)

i figure; IF it will save me 1/2-1 hour of cleaning my deck.. its worth spraying... 

i am hoping to find a good product to use... 
i know i can pressure wash the bottom of the deck.. but in my twisted mind, i think hand wash is easier on the grease & bearings than a pressure wash...


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

sail kote has also been on my list to try out.... 


sail kote 


Id be curious to hear from anyone whose tried these products and their opinions of them


----------

